# Light My Fire - Swedish FireKnife



## Fuzzee

Light My Fire - Swedish FireKnife



http://www.amazon.com/Light-Fire-FireKnife-Stainless-FireSteel/dp/B007SLT3BG/ref=pd_sim_sg_8

I just ordered one of these because I thought it would be nice for my truck GHB. My GHB is small. A Maxpedition Fatboy with some beef jerky, granola bars, a usgi canteen, silcock key, water purification pills, liquid bandaid, sewing kit, small fishing kit, Adventure's med pack with QuikClot, Leatherman, a few lighters, Lansky Dogbone, small Maglite, and some 550. Not big by far as I wanted to keep it in the Fatboy which works well with my CCW rig or duty rig. I always have a Beretta 92FS on me with atleast one spare mag and another in my truck. More on my duty rig. I also always carry a pocket knife. Mostly my Spyderco Caly 3, but I thought this might be a nice addition and I needed the firesteel having moved others to different places. Might be something you all might like. Not a bad price for a stainless steel Mora with it's awesome Sandvik 12C27 steel and a magnesium firesteel built into a convenient combo. It's still on the way, so I don't have it in hand yet, but I have Mora knives already and Firesteels so I know the quality and don't think it will be much different. We're not talking a high knife, but a good basic knife you can count on to survive with for a while. The reviews are good too.


----------



## Verteidiger

Looks like a great combination of tools. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Fuzzee

Verteidiger said:


> Looks like a great combination of tools. Thanks for posting this!


Your very welcome. They do look like a great combo which is why I found myself wanting one when I saw it. For $30 bucks too it's hard to beat I think for it. Mora blades are excellent blades which hold a razor sharp edge well which I need in a knife. They just don't pop for the frills like micarta handles and high end sheaths. There still good knives though. I'll give a quick review of quality and fit when I get mine in. I think delivery will be end of the week or early next. Amazon free shipping certainly isn't fast. It's free though and I can wait. :mrgreen:


----------



## J.T.

Now that is uncanny. I could have written this same thread. I too just ordered the Light My Fire knife (in green) from Amazon and should be here soon. It is also for my vehicle GHB which happens to be a Maxpedition Remora with a USGI canteen/cup/stove attached lol. And reading the contents of your GHB sounded like you were rummaging through mine! My CCW though is either a CZ 75 or a Dan Wesson CBOB. 

I actually ordered the knife because after having a $180 Swamp Rat knife (as well as a $100 Surefire light) stolen from my Jeep I will no longer keep high-dollar gear in there and the Mora knife seems like high value without being high dollar.

I'll try to post pics of my GHB sometime this week.


----------



## inceptor

LOL, less than a hour ago I ordered one from Amazon along with a new GHB.


----------



## Fuzzee

That's because great minds think alike. It would be cool to hear how you guys like yours when you get them. :grin:

That stinks JT, to have the Swamp Rat stolen. There a nice knife. The Mora's in my experience are too for the price base, but without the frills. I love the steel, but found the wood handle ones with the metal appendages to be a pain with the way the metal appendages corrode so fast. The polymer versions are nice for the money and you get a great bladed knife for a really good price. I've got room for more of them and think this would also make a nice gift. I might order one for my nephew who's going Eagle Scout. He's not getting mine though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fuzzee

Well I got mine in. Nice quality for the money. What I expected. The fire steel fits fairly tight into the handle and your grip wraps around it at the pinky with a normal grip so it should stay put well enough. What I was wondering anyways. I tested the firesteel with the blade spine and a quick scrap produced good sparks to get a fire going no problem with good kindling. The knife sheath is made for a righty obviously, but will work for a lefty like me well enough reversed if need be. The knife locks into the sheath well and it's the same polymer the handle is made out of though the handle has another coating which is the gray you see and is a rubber texture over the harder polymer. A comfortable solid grip. The blade is the same Mora quality. Top steel with a very useable utility blade. Big enough to do a lot of tasks while small enough for delicate work. I like it a lot and think I'll get my nephew one. It's exactly as you see in the photo's above so there's no reason to post pics.


----------



## inceptor

Fuzzee said:


> Well I got mine in. Nice quality for the money. What I expected. The fire steel fits fairly tight into the handle and your grip wraps around it at the pinky with a normal grip so it should stay put well enough. What I was wondering anyways. I tested the firesteel with the blade spine and a quick scrap produced good sparks to get a fire going no problem with good kindling. The knife sheath is made for a righty obviously, but will work for a lefty like me well enough reversed if need be. The knife locks into the sheath well and it's the same polymer the handle is made out of though the handle has another coating which is the gray you see and is a rubber texture over the harder polymer. A comfortable solid grip. The blade is the same Mora quality. Top steel with a very useable utility blade. Big enough to do a lot of tasks while small enough for delicate work. I like it a lot and think I'll get my nephew one. It's exactly as you see in the photo's above so there's no reason to post pics.


You're a lefty too?? I knew there was something I liked about you. :grin:

I got mine in today. Can't disagree with a thing you said, I like it.

Now if my left hand serpa holster would just get here. The only place I could get it at a reasonable price, including shipping was BlackHawk.


----------



## J.T.

And just got mine in this morning! I have to say, I am pretty impressed with this knife. Of course I haven't had time to test this thing out but my initial impressions are very favorable. Scary-sharp edge, the grip feels fantastic, and I like the extra grind they use towards the tip of the blade because it will make cleaning/gutting a fish or small game that much easier if you ever have to do it. Obviously its not full tang so its got its limitations. But the firesteel in the handle is genius. The whole knife just feels like quality.

I've known about Mora knives for a long time but for some reason they never really appealed to me. Now I realize what I've been missing and why they have such a huge following. Its a rare thing nowdays when a product far exceeds it's price tag in value, and I think this Mora will do just that (I mean, 30 bucks?? That's not even a half tank of gas for me!). Apparently, I'm a big fan of Swedish made knives since my number one survival blade is also made in Sweden--see my review of the Fallkniven A1 here: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/knives-swords-blades-axes-spears-daggers-machetes/1676-my-survival-knife-setup.html.

Anyway, I think this little knife will be a keeper for sure. I look forward to using it! Here's just a quick photo I took of it in front of my GHB...


----------



## Fuzzee

inceptor said:


> You're a lefty too?? I knew there was something I liked about you. :grin:
> 
> I got mine in today. Can't disagree with a thing you said, I like it.
> 
> Now if my left hand serpa holster would just get here. The only place I could get it at a reasonable price, including shipping was BlackHawk.


A lefty too huh? The world needs more lefties and less righties to me. That way more people would see things differently and we might get this world back on track. :mrgreen:

I've been using Amazon a lot these days for prices and they seem to compile some of the best ones at times. The Serpa's a nice holster. I know a lot of guys with them and they like them a lot. I'm ole timey in sort to them because I still favor thumb snap holsters, but that's just when the extra retention isn't as much of a factor compared to draw speed. I'm just faster with a thumb snap.


----------



## Fuzzee

J.T. said:


> And just got mine in this morning! I have to say, I am pretty impressed with this knife. Of course I haven't had time to test this thing out but my initial impressions are very favorable. Scary-sharp edge, the grip feels fantastic, and I like the extra grind they use towards the tip of the blade because it will make cleaning/gutting a fish or small game that much easier if you ever have to do it. Obviously its not full tang so its got its limitations. But the firesteel in the handle is genius. The whole knife just feels like quality.
> 
> I've known about Mora knives for a long time but for some reason they never really appealed to me. Now I realize what I've been missing and why they have such a huge following. Its a rare thing nowdays when a product far exceeds it's price tag in value, and I think this Mora will do just that (I mean, 30 bucks?? That's not even a half tank of gas for me!). Apparently, I'm a big fan of Swedish made knives since my number one survival blade is also made in Sweden--see my review of the Fallkniven A1 here: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/knives-swords-blades-axes-spears-daggers-machetes/1676-my-survival-knife-setup.html.
> 
> Anyway, I think this little knife will be a keeper for sure. I look forward to using it! Here's just a quick photo I took of it in front of my GHB...


I like that rig for a GHB. It's got good space, (Maxpedition quality) and looks like it should be light still. My knife is nice and sharp too and I did the shave test for a friend showing him the edge. That extra grind up front should help with stabbing into game also for cleaning. It's a nice little knife the money and I think quite a few people here would find it like we do. The Fallkniven is a higher end knife and very nice setup with the way you've got it. The Mora LMF should be a good substitute though and less of a loss money wise if someone finds your Jeep appealing again. Hopefully not though. I don't like lossing anything no matter what the price to thieves. If they want my Mora LMF they have a taste (in the gut), but not the whole thing.


----------



## Fuzzee

oswegoscott said:


> Obama is a lefty. Your theory is shot


Well there's just too many people to expect the cream to float to the top all the time. Sometimes people leave a floater. :mrgreen:


----------



## inceptor

oswegoscott said:


> Obama is a lefty. Your theory is shot


So is Castro. But, that being said the percentage is much higher that lefty's do good things.

A short list

Ronald Reagan
Benjamin Franklin
Joan of Arc
Ramses II, Egyptian pharaoh
Alexander the Great
Charlemagne
Benjamin Netanyahu

Here are some others you might find interesting

Pat Robertson
N.B. Forrest, Confederate general
John Dillinger
Boston Strangler (Albert Henry DeSalvo)
Jack-the-Ripper
John Wesley Hardin
Bart Simpson


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Mora makes what I consider to be a great knife for the price. For between $15 - $20 a knife it makes a great addition to every kit you have if you are still in grid lock over what the "ideal" knife is. Sure it's not a hi-end blade but it it beats having just one knife and hoping it's around in an emergency.


----------



## IngaLisa

My grandmother's people are from Mora, Sweden, been there since before recorded time. (Hence IngaLisa) I will have to buy a few, including one of these. It's cool!


----------



## inceptor

IngaLisa said:


> My grandmother's people are from Mora, Sweden, been there since before recorded time. (Hence IngaLisa) I will have to buy a few, including one of these. It's cool!


You won't regret it.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I'm starting to think I'm the only person here who doesn't own a Mora knife (yet)! I'll definitely have to order one as my next little "splurge" item, as I already have more than a few knives.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I received my Swedish fire knife today. If you are looking for a knife to dig and chop wood, there are a lot of better tools. This is a light weight knife blade is .080 inch thick (about twice as think as a common stake knife) and 3.75 inch long. This is a knife that can be easily carried even in the webbing of your gear and will find a lot of use preparing food and general cutting. The greatest advantage of this knife to me be sides its light weight is that before using I can hit it a few times with a small ceramic sharpener and keep it razor sharp. I am not a fan of big survival knives I can't even think of a time that I really needed to chop wood for a fire. I usually find a fork in a tree or two close trees to use to break the wood up in smaller pieces or just set them on the fire and keep moving them up as they burn.


----------



## Fuzzee

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I received my Swedish fire knife today. If you are looking for a knife to dig and chop wood, there are a lot of better tools. This is a light weight knife blade is .080 inch thick (about twice as think as a common stake knife) and 3.75 inch long. This is a knife that can be easily carried even in the webbing of your gear and will find a lot of use preparing food and general cutting. The greatest advantage of this knife to me be sides its light weight is that before using I can hit it a few times with a small ceramic sharpener and keep it razor sharp. I am not a fan of big survival knives I can't even think of a time that I really needed to chop wood for a fire. I usually find a fork in a tree or two close trees to use to break the wood up in smaller pieces or just set them on the fire and keep moving them up as they burn.


Definitely not a digging knife, but generally I find even the biggest make poor shovels. If you need something because the soil is tougher than your hands there's normally a good branch around that can be used for it. Now you're off the "People who don't have a Light My Fire Mora" list. AvengersAssembled will be there soon. This is definitely a light weight, fairly compact, good combo and bang for the buck survival knife.


----------



## Fuzzee

oswegoscott said:


> Take existing knife--tape Bic lighter on sheath. Instant "fire knife"


Lol. Workable, but not the same.


----------



## J.T.

And if the bic lighter gets wet and you need to start a fire? Have fun waiting a few hours for it to dry.


----------



## Fuzzee

I carry Bic lighters myself, but have had more than few break before they even got close to a hundred strikes. I've also had them break the outer shell and the fuel leak out. I've also had them jam up. And lock up from dirt and grim, and rust. Often the simplest things are the strongest. That's one reason enough for a firesteel. But that doesn't mean it's the only thing to have. Have both. If you don't want to, that's your choice. Am I going to choose the same? No, I know better.


----------



## randy grider

I cant understand the hype about Moras. To me, they are hard to sharpen, and that thin blade would break pretty easy with rough use, not sure the handle would hold up either. If they sold for under $10 they would be a maybe, but some ha some hefty price tags. Their biggest advantage is ultra light weight, and the sheath is kinda neat. may have potential as a backpacker. $20 buys some pretty good sheath knives at wal-mart, just saying.


----------



## Fuzzee

A thinner blade cuts meat better. If you want to use a knife as a crowbar than there are plenty of those kind of knives out there. They just suck comparatively at cutting meat, cleaning fish and game. Mora's are popular to people who use them as knives.


----------



## Fuzzee

oswegoscott said:


> No,you're thinking of Bic knockoffs--similar lighters. I've used Bics for 30 years with only a rare bad one. Besides,I'd carry several


No, Bics. I don't waste money on the cheaper lighters. I'm not a cigarette smoker anymore who carries a lighter around and I use Bic's only for bushcraft and firestarting. There the best disposables in my experience, but there not steel bricks. They do break. I use them and recommend people pack a couple, but not only the Bics and no firesteel.


----------



## randy grider

Fuzzee said:


> A thinner blade cuts meat better. If you want to use a knife as a crowbar than there are plenty of those kind of knives out there. They just suck comparatively at cutting meat, cleaning fish and game. Mora's are popular to people who use them as knives.


I put my mora in my hunting pack about 3 years ago, due to all the rave reviews, in spite of me being able to get any kind of edge on it. As luck would have it I killed a smallish whitetail with my bow that week, hauled it back to camp and comenced to skinning and boning it out. After a brief struggle I gave up and got my cheap fillet knife ($10 at wally world) out of the camper and finnished the job. I have had a bad attitude to Mora's ever since. Replaced it with a nice $60 sheath knife that shaves the hair off my arm. It is neat in that it is super light, so may consider it as a backup knife in a backpack hunt, but not as a primary knife for sure. that thick bladed $60 skins and bones out a deer in no time, as it did two bucks last year. I do see in some videos that sharpening a mora is a different process, so i'll give my mora's a second chance, fail that, and they are out for good !


----------



## Fuzzee

randy grider said:


> I put my mora in my hunting pack about 3 years ago, due to all the rave reviews, in spite of me being able to get any kind of edge on it. As luck would have it I killed a smallish whitetail with my bow that week, hauled it back to camp and comenced to skinning and boning it out. After a brief struggle I gave up and got my cheap fillet knife ($10 at wally world) out of the camper and finnished the job. I have had a bad attitude to Mora's ever since. Replaced it with a nice $60 sheath knife that shaves the hair off my arm. It is neat in that it is super light, so may consider it as a backup knife in a backpack hunt, but not as a primary knife for sure. that thick bladed $60 skins and bones out a deer in no time, as it did two bucks last year. I do see in some videos that sharpening a mora is a different process, so i'll give my mora's a second chance, fail that, and they are out for good !


Well experiences do dictate our choices. I hate to say it, but your's seem the opposite most find. I personally can get my Mora knives razor sharp and they keep the edge very well. The Light My Fire is new so I haven't used it to clean game with, but I have the others. One I use as a kitchen knife to cut through heavy roasts which it's great at. I hope they work out for you.


----------



## Leon

In my most honest opinion I see Mora knives as some of the worst and cheapest knives available. The blade is sharp, yes but is also ridiculously thin and flimsy. Many knives come with a fire starter, probably better than a ferro rod. What people don't know about these knives is they are not full tang, not sturdy enough to pry or lever with, not big enough to reach through certain sized objects and not long enough to penetrate a vital organ or be used as an effective weapon. I must stress that I do have one of these knives, and have never used it because it is utterly worthless to me for just about any task. I tried to return it but the seller refused, shows how much he believes in the product. It is sharp, if I need to do delicate carving to the skin of a watermelon or something I'll go find it. Otherwise I'll just forget I have it. Moras are junk!


----------



## Fuzzee

Ok. Not my experience, but the more for us. Again use them as a knife and not a crowbar and there great knives for the money. (in my experience)

Cody never seems to have much problem with his, but there not a crowbar. You just need to use them within there limits. If there not for you, than simple. Don't buy one.


----------



## Leon

if you're a prepper you need your knife to be a little more durable and capable and if I'm going to carry a knife, it better sure as hell be able to be used as a prybar.


----------



## J.T.

Fuzzee said:


> Cody never seems to have much problem with his, but there not a crowbar. You just need to use them within there limits. If there not for you, than simple. Don't buy one.


Great video! Any time you learn a new technique you gotta count it as a win.

Leon, I understand where you're coming from. But trust me, people who buy Moras know full well that they are not full tang. They also understand the knife's limitations (and complaining about it not being sturdy enough to pry or lever with would be like buying a hammer and getting disappointed that it doesn't slice tomatoes well). Let me just ask also, have you tried skinning a squirrel or filleting a small trout with a big thick survival knife? I suspect the answer is no. And those two activities are not a far-fetched idea in a survival scenario either. For its very minimal weight (and price) I think a ridiculously thin and flimsy blade as you put it can prove to be invaluable in many situations. And this of course is just my opinion, but I just cannot see Moras being some of the worst and cheapest knives available as you say. I'd much rather put my trust in Swedish knifemakers than Chinese laborers.

Okay, with all that being said, I still will never give up my sharpened prybars!


----------



## IngaLisa

I got my Light My Fire knife this week. I got an orange one, lol.....I guess I like being a target, but, it's a nifty little knife. I think I will get one for each of my sons and sons-in-law for Christmas. Given I am related to the Frost family, it seems a good heirloom kind of gift and it could come in handy. I am wondering about any of their other knives. I have a filet knife, which is probably a cheapo, since I bought it years ago. I did buy my husband an axe from Sweden too. I figure we will be handing that down as an heirloom too. I am happy with my Mora Knife and I do like the colors!! I am glad they did not do pink. Pink guns and pink crossbows really annoy me.


----------

